# [SOLVED] Strange horizontal lines on my LCD monitor



## Flaringo (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi.

I'm using a BenQ G2411HD monitor with my PC running windows 7, which I have an XFX Radeon HD 4890 in. 

I've been getting alot of weird horizontal lines, sort of like old CRT monitors running with a low HZ. Is there any way I can fix this? Sometimes it's very calm and I can barely notice it, other times it's very noticeable and it's not very comfortable to look at. How well I can see it tends to differ when I open/close applications too. It's also more noticeable on dark backgrounds.

I used my monitor on an old machine (geforce 7800gt, amd3000+ and so forth) with windows XP where I didn't experience any problems at all.


----------



## Zed101 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Strange horizontal lines on my LCD monitor*

Sounds like your video card isn't set to the proper frequency for the monitor!
Go into the setup and change the card to the highest level it will go. Most flatscreen monitors require the high speed for best detail. If it is running too slow, it will do what you describe, just like the real old tv sets horizontal out of sync!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Strange horizontal lines on my LCD monitor*

Try another monitor on your PC. What brand & model of PSU are you using? 
A 4890 requires 500W with 2x 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connectors.


----------



## Flaringo (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Strange horizontal lines on my LCD monitor*

I fixed it by replacing my VGA cable with a DVI cable!


----------

